# Maxima Clam dropped Byssal Gland?



## JamesHurst

I've been searching around for answers but only seem to get contradictory information.
Basically, yesterday I came home with a Teardrop Maxima Clam. When They bagged it at the LFS, they burped it and bagged it underwater. All seemed well. Right before bagging it however he tried to shake off a hunk of rock the byssal threads were attached to. He was unsuccessful and bagged it.

Upon returning home and beginning acclimation, I saw that the rock was detached from the clam. All still seemed well.

After acclimation, the clams went in and seem to be happy. The unfortunate part however is that the small hunk of rock had the foot and what looks to be the Byssal Gland with threads attached to the rock.

The clam is 4-5" and the piece that tore off is about 1":



















Clam seems to be perfectly fine. I flipped it earlier and the bottom looks fine, almost like it was grabbing at the sand. Looks like 2 ridges of little tentacly looking things along the edge of the white center tissue. Doesn't look infected or like a chunk is missing.

Any recommendations? Thoughts? I'm not sure if it's the whole gland or not....

I bought 2 clams (1 maxima and 1 squamosa) and both seem to be perfectly fine so far. I had a small 2" clam for quite some time, but it didn't make it through my last move a while back so I thought I'd take another shot at it as I'm not going anywhere anytime soon - and at $35 each, they were a steal.


----------



## sig

these are beautiful and for 35 is a gift. Any left there?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## JamesHurst

sig said:


> these are beautiful and for 35 is a gift. Any left there?


PM Sent


----------



## JamesHurst

Here's a pic of the Squamosa Clam I picked up the same day


----------



## smcx

Wow. Hope the clam does ok. Please let me know where you're getting these deals as well


----------



## JamesHurst

To anyone looking for the LFS these came from, please PM me, do not post here. I am looking for assistance in this thread; this is not a marketplace discussion.


----------



## ReefABCs

My new maxima has the same issue but I think it still may be somewhat attached. It is poking out of the sand a lot. 

I have heard it is ok and not to worry but I'm not convinced yet. Either way time will tell I guess I'm watching mine every day and so far it "looks" ok but I have not attempted to move or inspect the clam away from its current position on the sand bed. 

I paid a lot more than you so I will be extra disappointed if it does not make it.


----------



## JamesHurst

Today the maxima was less open and was not reacting to light changes as quickly. So I attempted to check the bottom of the clam for any infection and to my surprise I was unable to lift the clam off the sand.

It would seem that the clam has buried itself a bit deeper in the sand now and has attached itself to the tank's glass under the sand.

So far, so good!


----------



## ReefABCs

The Byssal did eventually fully detach on mine. The Clam crept about 6 inches from the spot I put it in but other wise its doing great so far. I know things can change quickly so I hope it is now happy.


----------

